# Puppies Stacked



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

here they are


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

and some more


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Awhhh, so cute, they look good. I can't wait to get my pup. Thanks for posting.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

So sweet! I like purple and black!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Blue and purple are my favorites. Which ones are going to be shown?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Aww... Too cute!
Agreed, blue and purple are my favourites too


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

hey HEY - BLUE IS MINE :boxing: form the first day on :fight: LMAO Sheeeessshhh .... LOL ; ))) 

Hey Winnow - thanks for posting again - just gorgeous babies BUT blue has prettiest face EVER !!!! LOL


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Such Cuties!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Red and Black will be shown at some point.

I like black better then red, red is a little straight in the shoulders.
But we will see ...


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Blue and Purple are my favorites too!! They are so cute! Purple looks like he's gonna be really tall and handsome, he seems taller than the others/has longer legs. He's super pretty, and Blue has got the cutest little face!!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I like the angles and chest on the little black pup. What a cutie!

Which pup was the one you had dubbed "Little Charly" in the set of 5 week old photos?


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Rockporters said:


> I like angles and chest on the little black pup. What a cutie!
> 
> Which pup was the one you had dubbed "Little Charly" in the set of 5 week old photos?


that was red but he is not turning out the way I hoped but we will see.
Black is very nice.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If all of you were looking at one of these two (blue and purple) to breed, which would it be and why???


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I forgot to say...Winnow, these are lovely puppies, and you are doing a remarkable job with them!!!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Winnow said:


> that was red but he is not turning out the way I hoped but we will see.
> Black is very nice.


Aw the little Red guy is still a cutie, but Black has turned out very nice.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> If all of you were looking at one of these two (blue and purple) to breed, which would it be and why???


I like purple and black so far, but as far as breeding, it would all depend on health testing and temperament. As long as those were top notch, I would breed purple because he has a nice face, and looks nice and square. I would breed black because he also has nice body structure. They both look like they have flat feet though.
It's far too early to say for sure, but I think they'll be very nice conformation wise. 

Why do you ask?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> If all of you were looking at one of these two (blue and purple) to breed, which would it be and why???


I would say blue - I like the eyes and shape of the head and the eyes are more almond shaped than purple but purple is such a rich black.....and I have no clue really just a guess lol What about you? Which would you chose?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If you were breeding to improve underjaw, chests and tail sets, which one do you like better?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Still blue. Seems to have "more chest" where purple lacks. ?? (shot in the dark here) Tail too, has less curve toward the head. 

LOL - I feel like I am class. But I am probably way off.

OK - now that I am looking again purple seems to have a more pronounced jaw.....than blue.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie said:


> I would say blue - I like the eyes and shape of the head and the eyes are more almond shaped than purple but purple is such a rich black.....and I have no clue really just a guess lol What about you? Which would you chose?


I don't know. I like them both for different reasons. I like Purple's back end and tail set best, but think Blue has the prettiest head and ear leathers. They both have very nice top lines (blue looks like he is roach backed in a couple of photos, but it is a poof in his coat). Blue is shorter backed. Purple has better angulation. 

Their pedigrees are great. I had a look at as many decendents as I could on the web, and there are some stunners behind these pups. A lot of the Mom's background says apricot, but red is not a recognized colour over there, so some that say apricot are indeed deep, deep apricot or light red.

Just very curious and liking these pups.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> If all of you were looking at one of these two (blue and purple) to breed, which would it be and why???


I'm far from an expert, and I'm basing this solely on what appeals to ME, so take this fwiw LOL. It's hard to tell by photos alone since the trim affects the look of their shape/build, and it's hard without seeing how they move. 

Blue and Purple are definitely cute, but I probably wouldn't be looking to breed either. Especially if I saw Black at the same time. Between the two I like Blue's head and eye shape, but I'm not crazy about his rear end. Purple has a cute face, but not as nicely shaped head or eyes as Blue. 

I like Black's chest and I like the angle/set of his back end and legs. I also like Black's head, eye shape and jaw. He just has a flashier look about him. He reminds me of Jasper a bit at that age, so I'm envisioning him with an eye catching little prance too .

Like I said, the look that I prefer isn't necessarily right, it's just what attracts me to the puppy. They're all adorable and nice overall!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Their pedigrees are great. I had a look at as many decendents as I could on the web, and there are some stunners behind these pups. A lot of the Mom's background says apricot, but red is not a recognized colour over there, so some that say apricot are indeed deep, deep apricot or light red.
> 
> Just very curious and liking these pups.


Are you thinking about adding to your fur family?


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the lovely comments.

You can all feel free to judge away  Very fun to hear what you all have to say.
My dogs are not perfect and I know it, and it helps me as an up and coming breeder to look at what you are seeing


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I prefer blue the most but this is just a stacked picture. You'd have to see movement if you were wanting to adjust things in a breeding program. You would have to look at what's behind the dog and see if they had what you needed because without a linebreeding you are kind of shooting in the dark in the first litter. I like what she said about blue's temperament being very forward. That's a dog that's not afraid of anything and will investigate first before anyone but it takes a certain owner for that puppy because they have to know how to be alpha at all times.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Winnow said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments.
> 
> You can all feel free to judge away  Very fun to hear what you all have to say.
> My dogs are not perfect and I know it, and it helps me as an up and coming breeder to look at what you are seeing


I always feel like I'm picking on a child when doing this with puppies LOL. Then again we all have different tastes and what draws us to a particular puppy differs. What I like isn't necessarily what a judge might like... I guess we'll find out in May or June when Jasper is being shown .

Really your puppies are just lovely and you're doing such a great job with them!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie said:


> Are you thinking about adding to your fur family?


Yes!! I wasn't going to tell anyone until it was a done deal, but, Winnow and I have been talking. I am thrilled about these puppies because their father's pedigree is out of this world. The Mom is apricot with a strong apricot presense in her pedigree, which for a red breeder is very important. I know too that my dogs are not perfect, and there are things I want to improve that are historically incorrect or not as good in reds- underjaw, chests and tailsets. The only way to improve this is to add black into the equation. It is not a done deal yet, but I am certainly leaning towards it, and excited about the possibility!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I prefer blue the most but this is just a stacked picture. You'd have to see movement if you were wanting to adjust things in a breeding program. You would have to look at what's behind the dog and see if they had what you needed because without a linebreeding you are kind of shooting in the dark in the first litter. I like what she said about blue's temperament being very forward. That's a dog that's not afraid of anything and will investigate first before anyone but it takes a certain owner for that puppy because they have to know how to be alpha at all times.


Purple is the forward puppy that you thought would make a good show dog because of his disposition.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I just had a feeling!! Oh I sure hope you can work something out. They are both stunning to me lol - it was hard to pick out the specs from a very amature eye, but the two of you know best.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments.
> 
> You can all feel free to judge away  Very fun to hear what you all have to say.
> My dogs are not perfect and I know it, and it helps me as an up and coming breeder to look at what you are seeing


They are lovely pups being raised in a wonderful environment. I do not know many people who would take an entire litter of pups and their Mama to the beach for exposure to new things. I think it is awesome and all of this care is going to show in their personalities!!!

I like them both- a LOT!! I love their pedigrees, love what I am seeing...I am jst torn now over which one is best suited for me and wanted a little feedback. Sometimes other eyes see things we do not necessarily see. 

Is purple the litter's alpha? If he is, this will make my decision for me.

My dogs are judged all the time, it is just done through private messages from some members to others. But there is nothing that can be said that we as breeders don't already know ourselves.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Purple is the forward puppy that you thought would make a good show dog because of his disposition.


No I'm pretty sure she said blue. Let me find the thread.

ETA: She did say purple. When I went back to look at that thread, I saw the pictures of them sitting and their faces, I love blue's face but purple has longer legs it looks like. Tough choice for sure.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow...just FYI....I definately want ONE of them, just not sure yet WHICH one...lol!!! Just not sure yet WHICH one!!! I am looking forward to being the proud new owner of one of your furkids!! They turn my crank and I love them!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Winnow...just FYI....I definately want ONE of them, just not sure yet WHICH one...lol!!! Just not sure yet WHICH one!!! I am looking forward to being the proud new owner of one of your furkids!! They turn my crank and I love them!!!


LOl get them both haha!


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Winnow...just FYI....I definately want ONE of them, just not sure yet WHICH one...lol!!! Just not sure yet WHICH one!!! I am looking forward to being the proud new owner of one of your furkids!! They turn my crank and I love them!!!


Congrats on finding a new addition to your family!!! I liked purple from the get-go. He has such a cute face, and to my VERY VERY VERY amateur eye he has a nice slim body and long legs. He's gorgeous! Good luck on deciding which to pick! It must be so difficult with such great choices!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

meehkim said:


> Congrats on finding a new addition to your family!!! I liked purple from the get-go. He has such a cute face, and to my VERY VERY VERY amateur eye he has a nice slim body and long legs. He's gorgeous! Good luck on deciding which to pick! It must be so difficult with such great choices!


Yes, you got that right!!! If one was glaringly awful and one was hot, it would be easy. But they are both lovely, with slightly different attributes!!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

By looks alone, I LOVE purple. He has a certain mischieviousness that gets me in his photos. Blue catches my eye also, but there is something special about Purple!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you all for you kind words 

Purple is not the alfa yellow is.

I love comment good or bad, I think people are to sensitive when it comes to there dogs because its like Rockporters said some people feel like you are attacking there kids. But you can not just tare them apart have to have something positive to say also hehe

Purple is fun he is the little devil in the family always checking out new things and going places the other are afraid to go.

Blue is the sweet boy always by your side not because he is afraid or anything like that just he is a loyal pup, tail up, and keeping eye contact.

Here are two pics of blue so you can see what I mean all the other are way ahead but he just walks with out. And when I stopped he just sat down and waited.

and the third one is of me with all my dogs the pups are there but you can hardly see them.

I am looking forward to send one to Canada if that works out  It will be a good excuse to go to Canada one day


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Blue would probably make a fabulous service dog. He seems to really want to just be by his humans and if it doesn't include them it's not important enough to check out.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Those are beautiful puppies Winnow 
I'm sure whatever job they're put too they'll EXCEL at it! 

and that is super exciting Arreau I can't wait to see your new addition grow in your loving home!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

They are so very sweet!!!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

All so beautiful!! There's something about blue..........I like his face


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> All so beautiful!! There's something about blue..........I like his face


I was showing the pics to my kids and they are voting for blue as their favorite.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG!!! I think I am in love!! What a sweet little boy, waitng on his Mom!!! THAT is what I like in a boy!! I am getting a little emotional here. THAT is soooooo precious. I kind of think my mind is made up, but just want to see your videos for the final analysis, but my heart is already being touched by this dear little soul!!!

There is a lady here in Canada who does some remarkable genetic stuff and is super knowledgable, Mary Jane Weir, and she feels these pups and my gals are a really good outcross, so that sort of put the icing on the cake for me.

So, now it is just a matter of figuring out how to get the little dickens to Toronto.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh Arreau I hope you get blue! At least if he's in North America, I may get a chance to meet him one day


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't have a very good eye for conformation, but my heart just melts over that sweet little blue boy...the perfect temperament for animal-assisted therapy.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh well LOL,

If we could have a "blue's head" and "purple's body" - it would be no brainer LOL !!!

Blue has more correct face - eyes and ears - top-notch !

Purple has "loose " eyes and proportions of the scull and ear-set is not to my liking :rolffleyes:.* BUT* - he has more neck and tail set is better as well as the top-line !!!! Back leg angulation also better !

Both would need very correct and compatible female to produce "improvement" IMO 

Best of luck with the choice : ))) !!! If no quarantine was involved - blue boy would be flying for CA perhaps LMAO


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> If we could have a "blue's head" and "purple's body" - it would be no brainer LOL !!!


Just fixed it LOL


If only we could do that hehehe


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

lookin good!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Oh well LOL,
> 
> If we could have a "blue's head" and "purple's body" - it would be no brainer LOL !!!
> 
> ...


I do not think there is an quarantine flying from there to here, but is flying from here to there. But he is mine, all mine...ha,ha,ha!!!!


----------

